# St. Wendel MTB Marathon



## zaprok (12. September 2006)

Hi Leute,

ich beabsichtige den o.g. Marathon auf der 110km Strecke mitzufahren.
Die aktuelle Starterliste lässt mich jedoch zweifeln.
Nicht wegen der Konkurrenz, sondern eher, wegen fehlender Teilnehmer. Die Anzahl der gemeldeten Fahren erscheint mir sehr gering. Ist das normal?
St. Wendel ist doch ein Klassiker, oder? Ich erinnere mich an Zeiten, da standen ein paar mehr in den Blöcken.
Oder meldet sich in den nächsten Wochen bzw. kurz vorm Start noch die große Masse an?
Vielleicht täusche ich mich auch und knapp 150 Starter insgesamt auf der Langstrecke ist normal.

fragende Grüße
z


----------



## 007ike (12. September 2006)

Hab mich auch schon gewundert! Normal ist das nicht, vor allem da nächstes Jahr dort EM ist.
Hab schon an einen Fehler im Programm gedacht????????????
Letztes Jahr waren da troz Sauwetter bestimmt 300 Fahrer Langstrecke am Start. Es war fast so voll wie die Jahre zuvor. Naja warten wir es mal ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PirateSB (12. September 2006)

tja, also ich wollte mich auch letztens anmelden: anscheinend läuft das über datasport so, dass man sich hier nicht (im gegensatz zu anderen rennen) vor-anmelden kann, mit der option, erst am renn-morgen zu bezahlen. habe mit diesen "vorrauszahlungen" schon 2 mal die ar***karte gezogen, weil ich letztendlich (verletzungsbedingt) nicht starten konnte. seither melde ich mich vorab online an & zahle dann vor ort die gebühr nach. die st. wendeler machen das aber anscheinend so, dass dies gar nicht (mehr?) möglich ist. im klartext: wer sich voranmelden will, hat gefälligst jetzt schon zu blechen könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass es da  mit den von dir erwähnten zahlen einen gewissen zusammenhang gibt, zumal die startgebühr ja nicht gerade ein schnäppchen ist (und das bei einer eher bescheiden-spektakulären-strecke). denke mal, dass es vielen ganz einfach zu riskant ist, jetzt schon vorab das geld zu überweisen. wer sicher gehen will, meldet sich halt am vorabend oder morgens an. ist vielleicht nicht immer ganz stressfrei, aber so'n terz wie letztes jahr, gebe ich mir nicht mehr. hätte ich da die gebühr nicht schon bezahlt, hätte ich mir das regen-desaster nämlich mal schön gespart.


----------



## chris84 (12. September 2006)

also ich werde frühstens 24h vorm Start entscheiden ob ich starte oder nicht  
letztes Jahr war ich froh drum


----------



## 007ike (12. September 2006)

ich auch! Sonst wäre ich nicht gestartet!!!! (Grinz!)


----------



## erlkönig (12. September 2006)

Das Wetter im letzten Jahr war doch super.

Wenn ich irgendwann meinen Enkelkindern von meinen Marathonteilnahmen erzählen werde, wird der letztjährige St.Wendeler Marathon wohl dazugehören.
Einen Schönwettermarathon vergißt man schnell. Zumindest weiß ich noch genau, dass der 1.10.05 der einzigste Tag im Oktober war, an dem es geregnet hat.


----------



## agent_smith (13. September 2006)

hi!
ich werde in anbetracht der unverschämten startgebühr ( 40 sind es oder?) und der langweiligen strecke NICHT starten! 

mfg timo


----------



## Einheimischer (13. September 2006)

agent_smith schrieb:
			
		

> hi!
> ich werde in anbetracht der unverschämten startgebühr ( 40 sind es oder?) und der langweiligen strecke NICHT starten!
> 
> mfg timo



Kann ich vertehen. Ich bin auch noch am hadern, wenn dann werde ich mich am Abend vorher anmelden. Allerdings reicht meine momentane Fitness eigentlich nur für den Halbmarathon und dafür dann 40 Euro + Nachmeldegebühr? + 20 Euro Pfand (welches ja auch ein gewisses Risiko birgt) + die sonstigen Unkosten die so ein Marathon mit sich bringt hinzulegen, grenzt für mich schon an mutwilliger Geldvernichtung. Den Vollmarathon könnte ich nur als "Tour" und nicht als Rennen fahren und das wäre dann bei der öden Strecke wirklich Geldverschwendung. Aber es sind ja noch ein paar Tage Zeit... 

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (13. September 2006)

ich liebäugele mit der kurzdistanz...


----------



## Xededen (13. September 2006)

Moin ihr Weicheier, 

das war doch absolut geil letztes Jahr. Nur das Material hat halt nicht so mit gemacht. Selbst dran schuld, wenn man seine Regen-Scheibenbremsen-Beläge moniert 
Aus Fehlern lernt man 

YEAH


----------



## Einheimischer (13. September 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> ich liebäugele mit der kurzdistanz...



Macht dann genau 30 Euro die Stunde  

@anal.isa immer diese Namensänderungen 

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (13. September 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich vertehen. Ich bin auch noch am hadern, wenn dann werde ich mich am Abend vorher anmelden. Allerdings reicht meine momentane Fitness eigentlich nur für den Halbmarathon und dafür dann 40 Euro + Nachmeldegebühr? + 20 Euro Pfand (welches ja auch ein gewisses Risiko birgt) + die sonstigen Unkosten die so ein Marathon mit sich bringt hinzulegen, grenzt für mich schon an mutwilliger Geldvernichtung. Den Vollmarathon könnte ich nur als "Tour" und nicht als Rennen fahren und das wäre dann bei der öden Strecke wirklich Geldverschwendung. Aber es sind ja noch ein paar Tage Zeit...
> 
> Grüße.


Wenn du nach der Argumentationskette mitfährst, lach ich dich aus


----------



## Xededen (13. September 2006)

@ Einheimischer: Moment, einmal im Jahr ist das mal frei 

Gehässig wie ich bin, soll es an dem WE regnen. Ich lieg eh in Kroatien am Meer und lass mir den Pelz bräunen...


----------



## Einheimischer (13. September 2006)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du nach der Argumentationskette mitfährst, lach ich dich aus



@ 007ike Nicht wenn ich vor dir im Ziel bin   

@ana.. äh Xededen Weltenbummler hätte wohl besser gepasst 

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (13. September 2006)

dieses Jahr wird es aber trocken und sonnig, echt, ich hab´s bestellt!!!

@EH dann natürlich nicht, denn dann kann ich nicht mehr lachen, sondern nur noch weinen. Daher würde ich mir das Lachen schon beim Start abringen. Dann weint es sich hinterher doppelt schön!!!


----------



## Culcla (14. September 2006)

Hi, ich gebe auch mal meinen Senf dazu.
Ich bin 2001 oder 2002 schon mal die Langstrecke gefahren. Damals waren es bestimmt 2000 Fahrer! Da war unter anderem auch Sabine Spitt dabei. Die Strecke kann eigentlich in 2 Bereiche eingeteilt werden, die ersten 60 km und die letzten 50 km. Die ersten 60 km sind gar nicht so langweilig wie immer hier zu lesen ist, da sind wenig Trails aber auch knifflige Anstiege und schnelle Abfahrten. Die sind okay, die letzten 50 km sind eher Waldautobahnen. 
Ich finde 40 Euro auch zu teuer, hoffentlich liest einer der Verantwortlichen hier im Forum. Aber es wird auch einiges geboten. Der Vorabend (Nudelparty) ist schon nicht ganz schön gemacht. Die Verpflegung ist top und das Rahmenprogramm ist im Suedwesten auch einzigartig.
Mitfahren will ich, aber ich melde mich auch erst an, wenn ich die Wetterlage kenne. 
Und eines sollte noch bedacht werden: Wenn die Einheimischen hier die Marathons nicht mehr mitfahren, dann wird es vielleicht irgendwann keine mehr geben


----------



## zaprok (14. September 2006)

Hi culcla,

sehe ich genauso. Ich werde also auf jeden Fall am Start sein. Aber ob ich mir bei so wenig Gesellschaft auf der Strecke wirklich die lange Schleife antue, weiß ich auch noch nicht genau.
Aber warum hat St. Wendel so an Attraktivität verloren? Liegst am späten Termin im Jahr? Oder daran, dass es mittlerweile genug Alternativen gibt? Andererseits werden Mtb-Marathons doch immer beliebter.

Naja, wir werden sehen. Schöne Grüße
z

PS: Bei dem Startgeld ist man ja praktisch gezwungen, an jeder Verpflegung lange zu verweilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaprok (14. September 2006)

Culcla schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wenn die Einheimischen hier die Marathons nicht mehr mitfahren, dann wird es vielleicht irgendwann *keine* mehr geben



PPS: Einheimische?


----------



## Einheimischer (14. September 2006)

Culcla schrieb:
			
		

> Und eines sollte noch bedacht werden: Wenn die Einheimischen hier die Marathons nicht mehr mitfahren, dann wird es vielleicht irgendwann keine mehr geben



Ist ja schon gut, ich häng an meinem Leben, ich fahr mit  

Im Ernst, dass ist doch das einzige "Druckmittel", dass man als Teilnehmer hat. Ich verm. die Starterzahlen sind u.a. so stark rückläufig, weil ständig an der Preisschraube gedreht wird, aber im Gegenzug nix neues angeboten wird, sondern sich nur auf den Lorbeeren ausgeruht wird. 

Grüße.


----------



## Xededen (14. September 2006)

Man muss ja auch mal die andere Seite der Murmel sehen. Ist auch Fahrradtechnisch interessant. Wir haben auf der Arbeit ein Rad das hat mal 20  gekostet. Finde sowas erst mal in Deutschland )

Zum Marathon muss ich als Einheimscher, bei dem die Strecke an der Haustür vorbeigeht, sagen dass es nicht so zieht 40  (?) dafür zu bezahlen im Hauswald zu fahren.

Und neues gibts auch mal nicht, die Strecke ist immer die selbe, der Ablauf der selbe, ... Das einzige positive ist, dass ich morgens mit dem Rad anreisen kann.
Ansonsten lass ich mein Geld doch lieber bei einem Marathon in den Alpen. Da ist es doch viel schöner


----------



## Wiseman (14. September 2006)

Eine Nudelparty und ein Rahmenprogramm bieten auch andere Veranstaltungen für weniger Geld.
Es ist aber allgemein zu beobachten, dass Gebühren tendenziell nach oben gehen. Woran das genau liegt wissen nur die Veranstalter. Vielleicht verliert man an Attraktivität wenn man nicht jedes Jahr was neues, besseres und tolleres anbietet oder das absichern der Strecke kostet jedes Jahr mehr Geld...

In diesem Sinne,
Wiseman


----------



## Culcla (14. September 2006)

Xededen schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Marathon muss ich als Einheimscher, bei dem die Strecke an der Haustür vorbeigeht, sagen



Jetzt sind wir schon 3 Einheimische. Ich bin naemlich auch einer, bin ich doch in St.Wendel aufgewachsen und die Strecke geht 100 m neben meinen Eltern vorbei.

Da kann man sich doch prima anfeuern lassen.


----------



## 007ike (15. September 2006)

So bin gestern mal zum ersten mal für dieses Jahr einen Teil des Marathons abgefahren. Normalerweise fahr ich den doch 3 - 5 mal im Jahr.
Die Strecke war schön trocken, ist zu einem großen Teil schon ausgeschildert und schon komplett präpariert. Sieht gut aus.
Mir ist aufgefallen, auf den ersten 30 km muss man gleich 3 Anstiege hoch die von der Länge und der Steigung dem Uhubrunnen entsprechen!


----------



## snoopy-bike (15. September 2006)

Tach zusammen!

Ich glaube ich muss mich mal in diese Diskussion einmischen.... 

Wir leben heute offenbar in einer Zeit, in der sich viele alle Optionen offenhalten wollen, aber dennoch an allen Vorteilen teilhaben wollen...
Die Frage ist doch: Warum meldet sich jemand an und bezahlt nicht die Startgebühr?
Die Antwort: Er will die Vorteile einer frühen Anmeldung komplett ausschöpfen, die da wären z.B. guter Startplatz, Finishergabe, keine erhöhte Startgebühr...
Aber warum bezahlt er nicht?
Antwort: Er will sich die Option offen lassen ob er tatsächlich startet oder nicht - das Wetter könnte sch... sein, ggf. Familie oder Beruf oder gar Krankheit...
Der Starter versucht damit das gesamte finanzielle Risiko auf den Veranstalter abzuschieben, der aufgrund der vorliegenden Anmeldungen die Bestellung für Verpflegung, Finishergabe, Startnummer, Zeitnahme, Nudelessen usw. weitergibt.
Und was passiert, wenn ein vorangemeldeter, nicht bezahlter Starter zum Renntag nicht erscheint?
Der Veranstaltung bleibt auf den vorgeleisteten Kosten sitzen!
Ist doch nicht schlimm hör ich einige sagen: "Die haben doch genug Geld, und einer mehr oder weniger, was ist das schon?"
Aber, es ist nicht einer, es sind auch nicht 10 oder 20 bei solch einer Veranstalung, sondern mittlerweile fast 30% des gesamten Starterfeldes!!
D.h. im Klartext das bedeutet bei WND, bei miserablen Wetter ein Verlust von 500! Startgebühren!
Ich kann den Veranstalter nur allzugut verstehen! 
Ob ich jedoch diese Entscheidung für veranstaltungspolitisch klug halte ist was anderes! 
Jedenfalls werden wir in St. Ingbert sowas nicht machen. 
Zugegeben, wir haben in diesem Sinne auch nicht dieses "Wetterproblem" (Lehmboden), aber wir müssen uns auch schützen und das tun wir damit, indem es eine T-Shirt- und Nudelbon - Garantie nur für die bezahlten Voranmelder gibt.
Also, betrachtet auch mal die andere Seite der Medaillie!
Dann muss man sich halt einen Tag vorher anmelden, wenn man es nicht abschätzen kann - und nimmt halt die daraus resultierenden Nachteile in Kauf. 
Übrigens, ich weiß auch noch nicht ob ich in WND starte! 

Die Preisdiskussion hatten wir doch schon mal....

In Baden Würtemberg oder Bayern kostet jeder Marathon mindestens 40,- !
Ich denke wenn der Gegenwert stimmt, und der stimmt in WND auf jeden Fall (beste Orga!, eines der besten Unternehmen für Zeitnahme weltweit!), sollte das einem Wert sein!  
Nur soviel zu den Zahlen:
IGB hat für den 7.Bank1Saar Marathon 2006 1/4 des Gesamtvolumens NUR für die Sicherheit der Fahrer ausgegeben!!
Und ich habs schon mal geschrieben, in IGB kostet ein Starter den Veranstalter ca. 50,- ! - Also ohne Sponsoren sähe es wirklich düster aus!!

Nichts für ungut!
Machts gut!


----------



## popeye_mzg (15. September 2006)

Kann da Snoopy nur zustimmen. Versucht doch mal selbst eine Event auf die Beine zu stellen .... Da wärt ihr froh, wenn ihr zumindest nicht auf den Kosten sitzen bleibt, sondern zumindest 0 auf 0 rauskommen würdet ....
Denkt mal darüber nach ... Ciao und schönes Wochende!


----------



## Einheimischer (15. September 2006)

Irgendwie laufen solche Diskussionen immer aufs gleiche raus. Die Teilnehmer jammern, "es ist zu teuer", die Veranstalter jammern "es lohnt sich nicht". Stellt sich mir nur die Frage warum das Ganze dann veranstalltet wird - aus reinem Idealismus sicher nicht. Denn wenn man wie gefordert, auch mal die Kehrseite der Medalie betrachtet, sieht man einige wenige arbeiten, die eigentliche Vorteile streichen aber meist andere ein und das kann's doch auch nicht sein. Auch ich war jahrelang Mitglied in div. Sportvereinen, auch teilw. im Vorstand und kenne die Abläufe zur genüge. Sobald irgendwo Geld im Spiel ist hält doch jeder die Hand auf, sei es andere Vereine wie Rotes Kreuz, Freiw. Feuerwehr oder Behörden und Betriebe. An diesem "Rattenschwanz" muss meiner Meinung nach angesetzt werden um die Preise wieder auf ein erträgliches Mittel für beide Seiten zu bringen. Wenn man dann keine Einigung erzielen kann, gibts halt mal keinen Marathon und die Jammererei geht wieder los, stellt sich mir nun erneut die Frage warum - "es lohnt sich doch nicht" und "es ist doch eh zu teuer".

Nichts für ungut.

Grüße.


----------



## snoopy-bike (16. September 2006)

Hi,
naja, ganz so einfach ist das nicht....
Das DRK als Beispiel, berechnet ja nicht das Geld, weil sie sich dumm und dÃ¤mlich verdienen wollen, sondern daher, weil sie eine gesetzliche Vorgabe haben...was vor ein paar Jahren noch kostenlos war muss heute teuer bezahlt werden. Dies hÃ¤ngt doch damit zusammen, dass die Ã¶ffentlichen Haushalte kein Geld mehr haben und so diese Organisationen dazu zwingen wie ein "Betrieb" fÃ¼r alle mÃ¶glichen Gelegenheiten Geld zu verlangen...

Beispiel: Die Stadt IGB ist Mitveranstalter und trotzdem mÃ¼ssen wir eine GenehmigungsgebÃ¼hr und Hallenmiete (SÃ¼dschule) zahlen, da macht auch der OB nix dran - das wurde irgendwann mal so beschlossen, damit der leere StadtsÃ¤ckel nicht noch viel leerer wird und es eine "gewisse Gleichbehandlung" gibt. 
Noch ein Beispiel:
Streckenordner - wer ist denn bereit sich einen Sonntag fÃ¼r umme in den Wald zu stellen??
Wir haben 6,- â¬ pro Stunde gezahlt und trotzdem war es ein Problem die benÃ¶tigten Posten zu finden - und das bei 4,5 Mio Arbeitslosen und etwa 10% Arbeitslosigkeit im Saarland!!
- Scheinbar habe ich die verkehrte Einstellung  - wenn mich jemand fragen wÃ¼rde, ob ich mir 36-40 â¬ an einem Sonntag verdienen wollte bei so einem Job - ich wÃ¼rde es machen! 
Das ist ein gesellschaftliches Problem - alle sind am maulen, jeder denkt an seinen eigenen Vorteil und maximalen Gewinn und das macht auch vor *UNSEREM* Sport nicht halt - leider ! 

Ich sag ja nicht, dass es sich nicht rentiert, natÃ¼rlich nimmt der Verein, wenn es denn ein Verein ist, Geld ein, das ist ja auch sein gutes Recht, und er hat auch das Recht finanzielle RÃ¼cklagen fÃ¼r Worst-Case-Veranstaltungen zu bilden, auÃerdem betreibt ein Verein gezielte Jugendarbeit, die ausschlieÃlich dem Sport zu Gute kommt....
....ein Verein ist aber kein Kreditinstitut, der Gewinn an solch einer Veranstaltung ist nicht exorbitant! - Im Gegenteil.

Fazit:
Ich denke, man sollte sich einfach damit abfinden, dass eine solche Veranstaltung einfach Geld kostet!
Jeder kann ja fÃ¼r sich entscheiden, wo er denn die grÃ¶Ãte Gegenleistung fÃ¼r sein Startgeld erhÃ¤lt; ob er Beispielsweise bei kommerziellen Organisatoren fÃ¼r 50,- â¬ startet oder bei Vereinen fÃ¼r 30,- bis 40,- â¬.

So, Schluss jetzt mit dieser Diskussion, ich denke beide Seiten haben ihre Standpunkte mehr als ausgetauscht... 

Freuen wir uns doch einfach, dass es in dem keinen Saarland mittlerweile solch hochkarÃ¤tige MTB - Veranstalungen wie Orscholz, WND und IGB gibt!
Bei den Spritpreisen sollte man froh sein, dass man nicht 600 km am WE in der Gegend rumfahren muss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agent_smith (16. September 2006)

klar! 

aber aus sicht des fahrers betrachtet verstehe ich echt nicht wieso ich in wnd 15 mehr zahlen soll und dann auch nur ne 'lanweiligere' strecke bekomme als beispielsweise in igb. 

das müssen doch auch die orgas in wnd mitbekommen,  oder etwa nicht?
habe ebenfalls den eindruck dass sich da zuviel auf den lorbeeren der vergangenen jahre ausgeruht wird... 
die veranstaltung mag wirklich gut organisiert sein, sag ich auch nix anderes, aber mir ist das definitiv zu viel geld! 

40 das ist bei mir fast ne tankfüllung. oder 4 kisten ur pils. oder ein neuer satz reifen...


allen die trotzdem in wnd starten wünsche ich viel erfolg und unfallfreie fahrt!


mfg timo
(der nicht in wnd starten wird)


----------



## Einheimischer (16. September 2006)

@Snoopy: du hast natürlich Recht, was leere Haushaltskassen anbelangt usw. Aber hierzu fällt mir gerade ein altes Sprichwort ein: "man kann eine Kuh nur so lange melken, bis man sie geschlachtet hat". Was nützt es denn den Kassen der Stadt, dem DRK, usw., wenn es keine Veranstaltungen mehr gibt? Vieleicht sind es solche Beschlüsse, die erst zu den Löchern geführt haben? Sicher ist aber, dass sie meistens von Löchern beschlossen werden!  

Für mich persönlich habe ich entschieden, die lokalen Veranstaltungen zu unterstützen. IGB, Orscholz, weil ich dort für mein Geld bekomme, was ich von einer Mountainbikeveranstaltung erwarte: eine geile Strecke und Zeitnahme. Mehr brauch ich nicht. WND erfüllt meine Anforderungen leider nur teilweise, deshalb entscheide ich dort meist spontan  

Grüße.


----------



## RolsRacer (17. September 2006)

Ich freue mich schon das ganze Jahr auf St. Wendel. Trotz rechtzeitiger Anmeldung war es im August schon nicht einfach Unterkünfte zu bekommen. Hätte ich ja auch noch früher dran denken können. Scheint, als sei die Nachfrage von ausserhalb doch da zu sein. So freue ich mich mit meiner Blume noch einen schönene Freitag in St Wendel mit Übernachtung im Hotel zu machen und die 40 Eur tun dann auch nicht mehr soo weh.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. September 2006)

Auch ich finde die Anmeldegebühr sehr hoch aber eins sollte man bei der ganzen Kostendiskussion nicht vergessen: Machen wir doch mal eine einfache Rechnung. Die Stadt benötigt bei "nur" 4 Personen, die den Kurs vorbereiten ca. 21.000 ( 4 x 8h/Tag x 12 Tage x 55/Stunde ). Wie sich jeder ausrechnen kann reichen 4 Personen natürlich nicht aus. Wenn man dann noch die Preisgelder addiert, die bezahlt ( in Umfang und Höhe noch vorgeschrieben ) werden müssen dann kann sich jeder ausrechnen daß auch 40 pro Teilnehmer hinten und vorne nicht ausreichen. Und denkt ihr wirklich daß die "Stars" für lau kommen? Ihr glaubt sicher noch an den Weihnachtsmann. St.Wendel ist eine perfekt organisierte Veranstaltung. Alle wollen eine perfekte Veranstaltung, haben aber eine "Geiz ist geil" - Mentalität. Jungs, das geht so nicht. Wer das nicht versteht darf mal selbst eine solche Veranstaltung aus dem Boden stampfen. Da würde euch die Kinnlade bis zu den Füßen fallen. Also: nicht ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken 4.000  für ein Rad ausgeben, dann aber an 40 scheitern.


----------



## Einheimischer (20. September 2006)

Hmm, ich sollte Marathonvorbereiter werden - 55Euro die Stunde hört sich gar nicht schlecht an. Oder doch lieber Mountainbikestar? Ach was, ich verkauf lieber ein paar von meinen 4000Euro Bikes, dann kann ich mir auch 50 Euro Startgebühr  leisten  

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (20. September 2006)

Gianty schrieb:


> Auch ich finde die AnmeldegebÃ¼hr sehr hoch aber eins sollte man bei der ganzen Kostendiskussion nicht vergessen: Machen wir doch mal eine einfache Rechnung. Die Stadt benÃ¶tigt bei "nur" 4 Personen, die den Kurs vorbereiten ca. 21.000â¬ ( 4 x 8h/Tag x 12 Tage x 55â¬/Stunde ). Wie sich jeder ausrechnen kann reichen 4 Personen natÃ¼rlich nicht aus. Wenn man dann noch die Preisgelder addiert, die bezahlt ( in Umfang und HÃ¶he noch vorgeschrieben ) werden mÃ¼ssen dann kann sich jeder ausrechnen daÃ auch 40â¬ pro Teilnehmer hinten und vorne nicht ausreichen. Und denkt ihr wirklich daÃ die "Stars" fÃ¼r lau kommen? Ihr glaubt sicher noch an den Weihnachtsmann. St.Wendel ist eine perfekt organisierte Veranstaltung. Alle wollen eine perfekte Veranstaltung, haben aber eine "Geiz ist geil" - MentalitÃ¤t. Jungs, das geht so nicht. Wer das nicht versteht darf mal selbst eine solche Veranstaltung aus dem Boden stampfen. Da wÃ¼rde euch die Kinnlade bis zu den FÃ¼Ãen fallen. Also: nicht ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken 4.000 â¬ fÃ¼r ein Rad ausgeben, dann aber an 40â¬ scheitern.


Wie Snoopy schon sagte, das Startgeld allein finanziert die Veranstaltung nicht. DafÃ¼r gibt es ja Sponsoren.
Es geht darum, dass die Tendenz immer weiter steigend ist und es nÃ¤chstes Mal vielleicht 45 oder 50 Euro sind und der Veranstalter gar nicht an die Teilnehmer denkt um den Preis auf einem ertrÃ¤glichen Niveau zu halten, dass dann auch die breite Masse ohne 4000,- Euro Bikes zu der Veranstaltung kommen kann. Denn die Sponsoren wollen Masse nicht Klasse. Je mehr Teilnehmer dabei sind, desto mehr wird gesponsored.
Aber diese Diskussion, wie auch schon erwÃ¤hnt, dreht sich nur im Kreis.

GrÃ¼Ãe,
Wiseman


----------



## 007ike (21. September 2006)

Was immer wieder vergessen wird, ein Veranstalter ist ja auf die Teilnehmer angewiesen. Und wenn die plÃ¶tzlich ausbleiben reicht es nicht zu jammern und zu erklÃ¤ren warum ein Marathon plÃ¶tzlich 40â¬ kostet, sondern man muss sich dann entscheiden: entweder mir reichen die wenigen Teilnehmer, ich lasse die Veranstaltung sein (weil es sich nicht mehr rechnet) oder ich schaue wo kann ich entweder Kosten einsparen oder so attraktiv sein, dass die 40â¬ gerne gezahlt werden.
Die erste Alternative ist wohl dumm, denn wenn nicht genug Teilnehmer da sind, wird es wohl noch teuerer und irgendwann kommt niemand mehr.
Die 2. ist fÃ¼r keinen gut.
Die 3. ist in meinen Augen die einzig richtige. Denn man hÃ¶rt doch immer mehr das bei 30â¬ langsam die Schmerzgrenze anfÃ¤ngt, man fÃ¤hrt ja nicht nur einen Marathon mit. Bei 5 im Jahr ist man dann schon bei 150â¬. Wenn es nicht mÃ¶glich ist Kosten zu sparen (oder etwa doch: z.B. warum mÃ¼ssen die Verpflegungen so reich gedeckt sein (bleibt doch immer was Ã¼brig), ist ein Startergeschenk wirklich nÃ¶tig(???) kann ich die Strecke etwas Ã¤ndern um eine Verkehrssicherung herum zu kommen ( das sollen jetzt nur mal Beispiele sein, klar dass es hier immer unterschiedliche Meinungen gibt!), gibt es eventuell Sponsoren fÃ¼r die es sich rechnet Geld zu geben(das ist natÃ¼rlich richtig Arbeit und Aufwand hier fÃ¼ndig zu werden, denn meist gibt es bereits einige!). Sollte das alles so AusgeschÃ¶pft sein, bleibt nur noch die Veranstaltung attraktiver zu machen. Auch das ist meist echt schwierig, da viele Veranstaltungen breits ausgereizt sind. Aber da kann man vielleicht auf die GÃ¤stebÃ¼cher schauen und noch weitere Alterklassen auch bei Hobbyfahrern einteilen oder mal einen Trail mehr einbauen und dafÃ¼r ne Wiesenabfahrt raus lassen. Einen Zusammenschluss mehrer regionaler Veranstaltung zu einer REGIONALEN Serie kÃ¶nnte auch was bringen.
Vielleicht reichen auch schon wenige Kleinigkeiten aus allen Richtungen um was zu bewegen.
Bewegen mÃ¼sste sich was, gerade bei ST.Wendel, wenn man sich die Entwicklung der Teilnehmerzahlen der letzten Jahren ansieht sieht man das es stetig nach unten geht. 
Denn eins ist wohl klar: Der Teilnehmer ist ein Kunde um den sich inzwischen viele Veranstalter reiÃen! Den Teilnehmer als egoistischen, bÃ¶sartigen, sein Geld sonstwo auszugebenden Zeitgenossen hin zu stellen dÃ¼rfte wohl der komplett falsche Weg sein!

Das sind jetzt nur ein paar Gedanken von mir zu dem Thema, ich will hier miemanden belehren oder so und glaubt mir ich habe vor jedem Veranstalter den allergrÃ¶Ãten Respekt, denn ich habe auch schon die Erfahrung als Veranstalter machen dÃ¼rfen!


----------



## Culcla (21. September 2006)

Gianty schrieb:


> Machen wir doch mal eine einfache Rechnung. Die Stadt benötigt bei "nur" 4 Personen, die den Kurs vorbereiten ca. 21.000 ( 4 x 8h/Tag x 12 Tage x 55/Stunde ).



Hier kann ich als St.Wendlere etwas dazu sagen. Der Bürgemeister setzt die Leute von der Stadt ein, z. Beispiel vom Bauhof. Die sind eh da und kosten nichts extra. Aussdem darf man nicht den Förderverein für Sport und Kultur vergessen, der solche Unternehmungen sponsort. Ob wie in St.Ingert die Feuerwehr und das DRK bezahlt werden will, glaube ich persoenlich nicht, da der Bürgermeister diese Vereine auf anderem gut Weg unterstützt.


----------



## 007ike (21. September 2006)

Culcla schrieb:


> Hier kann ich als St.Wendlere etwas dazu sagen. Der Bürgemeister setzt die Leute von der Stadt ein, z. Beispiel vom Bauhof. Die sind eh da und kosten nichts extra. Aussdem darf man nicht den Förderverein für Sport und Kultur vergessen, der solche Unternehmungen sponsort. Ob wie in St.Ingert die Feuerwehr und das DRK bezahlt werden will, glaube ich persoenlich nicht, da der Bürgermeister diese Vereine auf anderem gut Weg unterstützt.



 
Weil die Leute das sind kosten die nix??? Was ist denn das für eine Rechnung?
Selbst wenn ein Klaus Suppenkasperl "seinen" Bauhof die Strecke aus schildern lässt, machen diese Mitarbeiter nicht das für was sie eigentlich da sind: nämlich Bauhof sein. D.h. die Kosten werden Garantiert auf diese Veranstaltung geschrieben, auch wenn der Stadtsäckel die zahlt.
Und in Dingbert werden Feuerwehr und DRK bezahlt und zwar mit Geld aus den Startgeldern!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpetit (21. September 2006)

Also,

meine Schmerzgrenze ist bei 30  erreicht. 
Was haben die Rennen eigentlich vor der Euro-Umstellung gekostet?

Das gleiche Problem gibt es ja auch bei den Laufveranstaltungen.
Kenne viele die nicht mehr so oft bei diesen Veranstaltungen ihre Turnschuhe
aus dem Schrank nehmen.

Es gibt auch als Alternative viele gute TCF in und um Saarland.


----------



## leeqwar (21. September 2006)

st wendel plätschert meiner meinung nach die ganze zeit vor sich hin. nicht sehr zuträglich war auch, dass die veranstaltung in einem jahr einfach mal komplett ausgelassen wurde. ich habe das gefühl, mountainbiken wird immer mehr zum stiefkind in wnd, bzw es wird halt sportlich einfach alles zuviel. und wenn jetzt nächstes jahr noch ein laufmarathon dazu kommt, wird es sicher nicht besser. es muss halt ein stetiger prozess des überprüfens und bei bedarf vebessern stattfinden, um eine veranstaltung auf gleichem niveau zu halten. die letzte wirkliche veränderung war, dass die langstrecke nicht über 2 runden führt. 
auch bei den zuschauern scheint die luft raus zu sein. an der wasserdurchfahrt stehen noch ein paar. sonst ist überall tote hose. das war vor 6-7 jahren auch noch anders. da war an manchen stellen richtig stimmung im wald und das hat nach und nach immer mehr abgenommen. 
warum nicht mal ein paar neue streckenteile ? zuschauerpunkte ? 
die leute sehen halt, dass es im umkreis auch für weniger geld schöne veranstaltungen gibt und verstehen nicht, warum sie mehr bezahlen sollen. da helfen auch 2 fumics auf der bühne nicht.


----------



## crazyeddie (21. September 2006)

genau das ist der punkt. st. ingbert und der saarschleifenmarathon setzen die maßstäbe. die kriegen auch für 30 euro einen wahnsinnsveranstaltung auf die beine gestellt und müssen sicherlich mehr um sponsoren werben als die selbsternannte sportstadt st. wendel.


----------



## eckstein (21. September 2006)

Auch wir sind in den letzten Jahren fast immer mitgefahren. Bei 40 Euro Startgeld, und mittelmäßiger Strecke fährt von uns keiner mehr mit. Wir Hobbybiker sollen zahlen um den Stars das Antrittsgeld zahlen zu können. Es gibt genügend Marathons oder CTF´S in der Umgebung die deutlich günstiger sind. Last die Leute mal ein paar Jahre alleine fahren, dann werden die Startgelder auch wieder erschwinglich sein.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. September 2006)

Culcla schrieb:


> Hier kann ich als St.Wendlere etwas dazu sagen. Der Bürgemeister setzt die Leute von der Stadt ein, z. Beispiel vom Bauhof. Die sind eh da und kosten nichts extra. Aussdem darf man nicht den Förderverein für Sport und Kultur vergessen, der solche Unternehmungen sponsort. Ob wie in St.Ingert die Feuerwehr und das DRK bezahlt werden will, glaube ich persoenlich nicht, da der Bürgermeister diese Vereine auf anderem gut Weg unterstützt.



Wenn das so ist dann würde ich Deine Arbeitsleistung privat gerne in Anspruch nehmen. Kostet mich ja nichts weil Du Dein Geld ja sowieso von Deinem Chef bekommst! Dann kannst Du also für die Stadt WND während Deiner Arbeitszeit kostenlos an der Strecke helfen? Toll, bring bitte noch 200 Helfer mit.

Spaß beiseite! Mir sind 40 genauso zuviel wie Euch. Ich möchte die Menge aber mal hören wenn an einer Verpflegungsstation nur 1 Gel oder sonst was fehlen würde. Die Stadt muß meiner Meinung nach zuviel auf kostenintensive Hilfe zurückgreifen. Vorschlag: Wir raufen uns alle zusammen und stellen uns der Stadt für nächstes Jahr für die Streckenplanung /-vorbereitung und für die Durchführung kostenfrei zur Verfügung. Dann könnte das Startgeld massiv verringert werden und alles wäre wieder o.k. Nebenbei könnten wir die Strecke dann auch aus Sicht derTeilnehmer bauen. Also: Mails an Thomas Wüst!


----------



## Culcla (22. September 2006)

zur Klarstellung: Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass sie nix kosten, sondern dass sie nix extra kosten. Das sind Ehda-Kosten, weil sie eh da sind.
Aber natuerlich habt ihr recht, der Aufwand faellt an, die Stadt leistet ihn und auf welche Kostenstelle da was gebucht wird, ist egal. Mir war nur die 21000 Euro -Rechnung zu hoch gegriffen.

Übrigens startet im nächsten Jahr die Transgermany in St.Wendel:
http://www.bike-transgermany.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boron (22. September 2006)

nur ein tip am rande.
wem die 40 zuviel sind und keine zeitnahme oder publikum braucht der kann am we schon mal die komplette strecke abfahren.
sind ein paar neue passagen drinnen und die strecke ist schon komplett ausgeschildert 30/60/110 km .

Grüße Boron


----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. September 2006)

Culcla: Aber natuerlich habt ihr recht, der Aufwand faellt an, die Stadt leistet ihn und auf welche Kostenstelle da was gebucht wird, ist egal. Mir war nur die 21000 Euro -Rechnung zu hoch gegriffen.

Nur mal so zur Info: 55 sind nur ein angenommener Stundenverrechnungssatz für 1 MA mit Maschine ( zum Mähen oder Wegräumen ). Schaut Euch mal die Verrechnungssätze eines Handwerkers an. Da bekommt man für 55 nicht viel. Im KFZ-Gewerbe sind mitlerweile 100 die Stunde normal. Euer Stundensatz auf der Arbeit wird mit Sicherheit nicht weit darunter liegen. Nur mal so eine persönliche Einschätzung: Die 21.000 sind nur ein geringer Bruchteil der wirklich anfallenden Kosten - glaub es mir bitte! Letztes Jahr hat KB am Abend vor dem Marathon von 100.000 gesprochen was ich gar nicht mal übertrieben finde.


----------



## 007ike (22. September 2006)

Gianty schrieb:


> Culcla: Aber natuerlich habt ihr recht, der Aufwand faellt an, die Stadt leistet ihn und auf welche Kostenstelle da was gebucht wird, ist egal. Mir war nur die 21000 Euro -Rechnung zu hoch gegriffen.
> 
> Nur mal so zur Info: 55 sind nur ein angenommener Stundenverrechnungssatz für 1 MA mit Maschine ( zum Mähen oder Wegräumen ). Schaut Euch mal die Verrechnungssätze eines Handwerkers an. Da bekommt man für 55 nicht viel. Im KFZ-Gewerbe sind mitlerweile 100 die Stunde normal. Euer Stundensatz auf der Arbeit wird mit Sicherheit nicht weit darunter liegen. Nur mal so eine persönliche Einschätzung: Die 21.000 sind nur ein geringer Bruchteil der wirklich anfallenden Kosten - glaub es mir bitte! Letztes Jahr hat KB am Abend vor dem Marathon von 100.000 gesprochen was ich gar nicht mal übertrieben finde.


das kann ich so bestätigen, 1. sind 55  nicht das was der Mann bekommt, sondern was er die Stadt kostet. Mit Machine ist es eher noch zu wenig. 
2. Hab ich das mit den 100.000 auch gehört und gelesen.

So jetzt will ich aber mal wissen wer trozdem mitfährt und welche Strecke.

Ich werde mal wieder die Langstrecke in Angriff nehmen. Hab da noch ne Rechnung von letztem Jahr offen


----------



## PirateSB (22. September 2006)

zumindest in einer sache geht die rechnung für die veranstalter auf: da ich mich ganz einfach zu sehr drauf freue, werde ich auch diesmal wieder dabei sein; trotz des hohen preises - die sucht ist halt einfach stärker  werde wohl die 100er fahren, denn ein halbmarathon zu dem preis geht ja schon mal gar nicht  ...und eine rechung hätte ich da ausserdem auch noch offen.


----------



## zeitweiser (22. September 2006)

Ich werd mir dieses Jahr nochmal die Langdistanz antun,weil letztes Jahr so schön war    
Zur Preisdiskusion kann ich nur sagen, daß die großen Veranstaltungen alle  in dieser Preisklasse liegen
Saarschleife und IGB sind da wirklich wesentlich attraktiver in Preis und Leistung.
Die Preise sind allerdings nicht nur bei MTB Marathons gestiegen,
da gibts noch ganz andere Dinge über die man sich aufregen könnte.
Ansonsten ist ja alles gesagt worden.
Entweder man fährt mit oder läßt es.
Ich fahr solange ich noch kann.


----------



## 007ike (23. September 2006)

Ich wollte noch anfügen, dass ich mich auch schon freue!!!


----------



## <NoFear> (23. September 2006)

Servus,...

hab da mal eine frage: weiss jemand wo ich die rennergebnisse des letzten St.Wendler MTB-Marathons herbekomme?
Kann mir vielleicht jemand einen Link schicken?  

GRUß    
_____________________________________
fEeL iT rIdE iT bE iT


----------



## leeqwar (23. September 2006)

http://services.datasport.com/2005/mtb/wendel/


----------



## <NoFear> (23. September 2006)

merci ;-)


----------



## zaprok (27. September 2006)

So Mädels,

Butter bei die Fisch  

Ich werde auch die Langstrecke in Angriff nehmen. Meine Rechnung ist seit Jahren offen. Wird Zeit, dass ich der Strecke etwas heimzahle  

CU z

PS: Irgendwelche Reifenempfehlungen? Letzten Samstag waren die meisten Stellen wunderbar trocken. Das dürfte mittlerweile anders aussehen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (27. September 2006)

es geht, bin gestern noch Teile abgefahren. Zum größten Teil war die Strecke zwar feucht, aber der Gripp war perfekt. Es gibt aber auch Stellen, da schmiert es schön. Vielleicht sind die bis Samstag abgetrocknet, es soll ja trocken bleiben.
Ich will vorne mit dem Nobbi Nic fahren und hinten Racing Ralf. Werde am Freitag noch mal 2 Stellen anschauen und wenn die noch sehr nass sind auch hinten NN aufziehen.

Hab ich schon erwähnt: ich freue mich!


----------



## PirateSB (27. September 2006)

007ike schrieb:


> es geht, bin gestern noch Teile abgefahren. Zum größten Teil war die Strecke zwar feucht, aber der Gripp war perfekt. Es gibt aber auch Stellen, da schmiert es schön. Vielleicht sind die bis Samstag abgetrocknet, es soll ja trocken bleiben.
> Ich will vorne mit dem Nobbi Nic fahren und hinten Racing Ralf. Werde am Freitag noch mal 2 Stellen anschauen und wenn die noch sehr nass sind auch hinten NN aufziehen.
> 
> Hab ich schon erwähnt: ich freue mich!



hey! top-info, es geht doch nichts über den bericht vor ort  wenn das wetter hält, kann ja fast nix schief gehen!!!
meine waffen: vorne nic / hinten hutchinson python. kommste freitag abend in die halle?


----------



## 007ike (27. September 2006)

ja, hab´s mal vor. Will erst mit dem bike meine Startnummer abholen, vorher meine neuen Trikots abholen und dann Abends mit meiner Frau zur Party.


----------



## Einheimischer (30. September 2006)

.


----------



## Einheimischer (30. September 2006)

Respekt 007ike - super Zeit 

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (1. Oktober 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:


> Respekt 007ike - super Zeit
> 
> Grüße.



Vielen Dank!
Ich denke aber es zeigt auch, dass ich diese Veranstaltung mag. Mir liegt die Strecke sehr, wohl auch, da ich hier täglich unterwegs bin.
Bei dem Wetter gestern hat das richtig Spaß gemacht!


----------



## <NoFear> (1. Oktober 2006)

MTB MARATHON ST.WENDEL

PIA SUNDSTEDT  &  SABINE SPITZ

live & hautnah  ​
das war gestern eine klasse Veranstaltung!!!​


----------



## zeitweiser (1. Oktober 2006)

Bei den Wetterprognosen hatte ich mit dem schlimmsten gerechnet und wurde mit einer perfekt zu fahrenden Stecke überrascht.Sogar die Wiesentrails waren super zu fahren.
Das war die Entschädigung für das Katastrophenrennen im letzten Jahr
Es hat wieder sehr viel Spass gemacht.
Wenn die Meinungen auch auseinandergehen ,WND ist immer eine Anreise wert.
Leider ist die Teilnehmerzahl im Vergleich zum Vorjahr nochmals zurückgegeangen.
Im nächsten Jahr geht es dann Schlag auf Schlag.
DM in IGB und eine Woche später EM in WND.
Bikerherz was will man mehr.


----------



## PirateSB (2. Oktober 2006)

007ike schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!
> Ich denke aber es zeigt auch, dass ich diese Veranstaltung mag. Mir liegt die Strecke sehr, wohl auch, da ich hier täglich unterwegs bin.
> Bei dem Wetter gestern hat das richtig Spaß gemacht!



der absolute brenner! ganz gut eigentlich, dass du mich am freitag dann noch zur 110er überredet hast; hätte mich bestimmt geärgert, wenn's bei dem wetter nach 60 schon vorbei gewesen wäre. so schön ließ sich wnd für mich noch nie fahren! für mich hatt es sich wirklich gelohnt, hat mal richtig schön spaß gemacht - toller abschluss für 2006


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (6. Oktober 2006)

hallo!

wie waren eure erlebnisse in st.wendel?

durchweg positiv? habt ihr bilder gemacht?

gruß und glückwunsch an alle die dabei waren


----------



## RolsRacer (6. Oktober 2006)

Danke der Nachfrage. Ich fands klasse! War extra aus Karlsruhe angereist, noch einen schönen Freitag in WND verbracht. Respekt den Organisatoren und den vielen freundlichen Helfern in der Halle und auf der Strecke. Die Strecke war ( aus meiner Sicht) hart aber gerecht aber gut befahrbar. Ich werde St Wendel in guter Erinnerung behalten und hoffe, nächstes Jahr wieder dabei sein zu können. Schee wars.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. Oktober 2006)

... weniger schön war es für einen Fahrer, der bei Dörrenbach gestürzt war und ins Krankenhaus transportiert werden mußte. In seiner Abwesenheit wurden dann an seinem zurückgelassenen Rad hochwertige Komponenten geklaut. Der Blitz soll denjenigen treffen der solch eine Situation ausnutzt und so eine Sauerei macht!


----------



## <NoFear> (7. Oktober 2006)

Waaas? DRECKIGE ABZOCKER ... 

der war dann ja sprichwörtlich "doppelt gearscht"


----------



## popeye_mzg (7. Oktober 2006)

Gianty schrieb:


> ... weniger schön war es für einen Fahrer, der bei Dörrenbach gestürzt war und ins Krankenhaus transportiert werden mußte. In seiner Abwesenheit wurden dann an seinem zurückgelassenen Rad hochwertige Komponenten geklaut. Der Blitz soll denjenigen treffen der solch eine Situation ausnutzt und so eine Sauerei macht!




Ganz große Klasse von denen, die dabei dann noch zugesehen und nichts dagegen getan haben.
Tolle Zivilcourage !!!


----------



## Einheimischer (7. Oktober 2006)

Wie degeneriert muss man sein um so was zu tun?  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (7. Oktober 2006)

ich glaub da müsst mir schon ziemlich viel zustoßen, dass ich mein rad zurücklasse. aber dass dann jemand was klaut, wohl auch teilnehmer, das ist schon übelst.


----------



## Wiseman (8. Oktober 2006)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Ganz große Klasse von denen, die dabei dann noch zugesehen und nichts dagegen getan haben.
> Tolle Zivilcourage !!!


Sowas fällt nicht wirklich auf, wenn einer an der Strecke steht und an einem Rad rumschraubt ... Leider. Ich wette es sind sogar welche vorbeigefahren und haben gefragt ob er alles dabei hat ...
Alles Nachwirkungen von den hohen Startgebühren 

Leider kann man in den heutigen Zeiten nichts mehr unbeaufsichtigt stehen lassen. Das gilt immer und überall. Wundert mich sowieso, dass bei CTFs sowas nicht dauernd passiert.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## RolsRacer (8. Oktober 2006)

BTW: Wie gehts denn dem Fahrer? Beste Genesungswünsche aus dem Forum.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. Oktober 2006)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> ich glaub da müsst mir schon ziemlich viel zustoßen, dass ich mein rad zurücklasse. aber dass dann jemand was klaut, wohl auch teilnehmer, das ist schon übelst.



Hallo crazyeddie,

ich wurde 2004 mit 2-fach gebrochener Wirbelsäule mit dem Heli nach Freiburg geflogen. Soweit ich mich wegen heftigster Schmerzen und unter Einfluß starker Schmerzmittel noch erinnern kann hätte ich das Rad aber leider nicht mitnehmen können. Weder im Krankenwagen noch im Heli wäre soviel Platz gewesen. Soviel zum Thema: Da müsste mir schon ziemlich viel zustoßen daß ich mein Rad zurücklasse. Je nach Sturz hat man ganz andere Probleme und Gedanken! Bei dem Fall in Dörrenbach ist nicht bekannt ob es ein Teilnehmer oder ein Zuschauer war! Bei einem Teilnehmer wäre es wohl aufgefallen wenn er mit "Ersatzteilen" bestückt übers Feld gefahren wäre. Egal wer es war, es war eine bodenlose Sauerei.


----------



## crazyeddie (8. Oktober 2006)

Gianty schrieb:


> Hallo crazyeddie,
> 
> ich wurde 2004 mit 2-fach gebrochener Wirbelsäule mit dem Heli nach Freiburg geflogen. Soweit ich mich wegen heftigster Schmerzen und unter Einfluß starker Schmerzmittel noch erinnern kann hätte ich das Rad aber leider nicht mitnehmen können. Weder im Krankenwagen noch im Heli wäre soviel Platz gewesen. Soviel zum Thema: Da müsste mir schon ziemlich viel zustoßen daß ich mein Rad zurücklasse. Je nach Sturz hat man ganz andere Probleme und Gedanken! Bei dem Fall in Dörrenbach ist nicht bekannt ob es ein Teilnehmer oder ein Zuschauer war! Bei einem Teilnehmer wäre es wohl aufgefallen wenn er mit "Ersatzteilen" bestückt übers Feld gefahren wäre. Egal wer es war, es war eine bodenlose Sauerei.



genau das meinte ich doch   ab einem gewissen verletzungsgrad ist mir mein rad sicherlich auch egal. aber bis jetzt hatte ich immer noch glück was verletzungen betrifft. es ging mir immer noch so gut, dass ich mir ausschließlich im mein rad sorgen machen konnte. bleibt zu hoffen, dass das so bleibt.


----------



## bikehumanumest (8. Oktober 2006)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> ich glaub da müsst mir schon ziemlich viel zustoßen, dass ich mein rad zurücklasse. aber dass dann jemand was klaut, wohl auch teilnehmer, das ist schon übelst.



ich bin wohl einer der wenigen, die es geschafft haben ihr bike mit in den rettungswagen zu bekommen (2004 kirchen hausen-schultereckgelenk)- mußte da aber auch alle register ziehen, verbal gesehen...

ist wohl auch nicht erlaubt wg. infektionsgefahr etc...
hab aber meinen (dick-) kopf durchgesetzt

war auch ein nigelnagelneues merida - habs dann gleich wieder verkauft, bin abergläubisch...

joe


----------

